# Video of my friends South American Blackwater



## Iain Sutherland (31 Jan 2015)

I recently went round my friend Tai Strietmans to take some footage of his stunning South American Blackwater tank.  
While not planted it is the most interesting tank i have ever sat in front of.  Totally engrossing watching natural behaviour.
Hope you like.   Watch in HD of course.


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Jan 2015)

It's as if you take a dive in a piece of some river in south America....amazing.


----------



## parotet (31 Jan 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Edvet (31 Jan 2015)

Sounds  dutch/belgian, where does he live?


----------



## MirandaB (31 Jan 2015)

I went to see Tai last weekend and that tank really is something to see in person  I could quite happily have spent hours in front of that!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Jan 2015)

Dutch origins I believe Ed.
It's amazingly interesting tank as when you'd normally of had enough of watching you just scoot along another 2 feet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (31 Jan 2015)

Any way to contact him? I wanna ask him some things.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Jan 2015)

He is on her under his name but does come on often, I'll give him a nudge to log on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Jan 2015)

Totally awesome little ecosystem. What are the tanks dimensions Iain? I know it's long and low but I'd like to get a better sense of perspective.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Jan 2015)

Hi troi, tank is 8ft x1ft x 1ft, cost him a tenner from a neighbour. It used to be the river manifold that I linked a while ago...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Jan 2015)

Oh OK, thanks...that is a lot of tank for a tenner Long and low works very well.


----------



## Matt Warner (5 Mar 2015)

Looks awesome I've always had a soft spot for blackwater tanks


----------



## faizal (14 Mar 2015)

Wow...that is a beautiful tank....the fishes look so lively...


----------



## Maple (4 Apr 2015)

Amaizing! Good choice of music too  I can imagine it is so much better in person.


----------

